# Is Fake tan ok in pregnancy?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi 
I know this is a really vain question to ask but iv got a wedding coming up in a couple of weeks and i look really pale and was wondering if its ok to have a st tropez spray tan while your pregnant? I would just be having it done as a one off not every week! Also is it ok to have the tan sprayed on my tummy or should i avoid that area?
Any advice
thanks stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I would not have thought it would be a problem, but go to a reputable salon and get their advice as they know what is in the product.  I have heard that some of the tinted moisturisers/body lotions are good and you get a better colour as you build it up, this may be a safer option if you are hesitant.

  Hope you have a lovely time.

Jan


----------

